# Olay Pro X -vs- Clairsonic



## imthebeesknees (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been drooling over the Clairsonic for about 6+ months now, and after much debate finally was ready to order one.  But then Olay comes out with a product looking pretty much EXACTLY like the Clairsonic!!  So now I've been waiting to hear news about the Olay Pro X, and so far I've heard nothing.  Besides the price ($30 vs $195) they look the exact same.

  	So I'm just wondering if any of you ladies have tried either or both of them. Which would you recommend?


----------



## Neela (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the Olay Pro X, but not the Clarisonic. I've just seen them at stores.  It is nothing like the Clarisonic imo. It does not vibrate ("sonic" feature of the Clarisonic), it just spins in one direction, two speeds. The brush seems soft when you touch it, but on the face it's hard due to the spinning (it's how the bristles are shaped). The cleanser that came with it made me break out after one use, yuck. I've used it for about 1 month, have noticed no improvements.

  	You can buy a soft bristled face brush at Sally Beauty for $2, or a more expensive one at Sephora for $5. It will do a better job than the Olay Pro X. I will go back to my cheap brush and save up for a Clarisonic.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Mar 19, 2011)

THanks for the heads up I'll definately be buying the brush from sephora!!


----------

